# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Hack] Mobile Legends Unlimited Battle Points and Diamonds APK 2021 v1.0 (App Stays Active for 1 Week)

## emrkck1453

Hi guys, I tested and approved the MLBB Content software apk that I found on the Polish forum site after long efforts. Don't worry about battle points on first load. Close the game, turn off your wifi or mobile data and open the game again, and you will see that the battle score has come to your account.

As far as I understand from what is written without forgetting, *the application server has destroyed itself within 1 week, so you have your information.*


LİNK : download file free-diamond-ml-app-v1.0.apk - izle, indir, oku

----------


## JoliyaSmith

Thanks for sharing, I have used this. No doubt there are lots apk version of games that allow you to play free. I play scrabbles to unscrambles it. This help[p me a lot.

----------

